# help with Edge 705 master reset



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

i'm shocked at how bad garmin customer support is... anyone know how to do a master reset for the Edge 705?
thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

http://www.bikemagic.com/forum/forummessages/mps/dt/4/UTN/92874/last/1/V/6/SP/
https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=2175

Does any of this help?


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks dood! cheers


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

There are three kinds of reset, the data purge is the "master reset". You have to push the button combination below, and hold them for at least 10 seconds.


```
Garmin Edge Reset

Power + Lap = hardware (10 sec)
Mode + Lap = software (10 sec)
Lap + Start/Stop = data purge (10 sec)
```


----------

